# OK, so I have to ask...



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Why is there a horse protection forum if the administrators don't want people debating? You know that people are going to have different views on these sorts of topics. Not just slaughter, but what constitutes abuse etc. 

I had what I felt were real, productive answers to the questions asked me in the recently closed thread, and now I will never get a chance to share them.

If you want a "Can't we all just get along?" type of message board that's your prerogative, but then don't even allow people to post controversial topics.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

There's a huge difference between a debate and either 1) beating a dead horse (pardon the pun) or 2) personal attacks.


----------



## LoveSpirit (May 22, 2009)

take what you need and leave the rest


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We always hope that the protection section leans toward the helpful side. Staying with rescue horses and what we can all do to help abusive situations. Occasionally a slaughter topic springs up and since there are many diverse opinions on the subject, it can get ugly. 
When a thread has been open for months, the posts are running into the 3 page realm and seem to just be repeating the same things and members are starting to get hostile, we do close them. 
There is nothing wrong with a healthy constructive sharing of opinions on a subject. When members start throwing hard punches they get locked. We want everyone to feel welcome and happy here, not picked on or offended.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

My intention with that thread was just to announce that the slaughter plant had been closed because I know some people here saw the initial story on it. It was other people that started the debate, and I should have known better than to start replying. I usually avoid this forum because of threads getting locked, and will go back to doing so.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm very sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I'm very sorry you feel that way.


I just feel very sorry.


----------

